# A little bit of Hedge



## JR Custom Calls

After seeing some calls made from hedge, I remembered walking the edge of the fields with my grandfather as a child, shooting hedge apples with my .410. Went down to the farm to see if there were any trees big enough to saw up and make some pot calls. Found one that should fit the bill. 

http://i1005.Rule #2/albums/af175/mfdrookie516/EE3A7599-9BBF-4B04-8789-FEA6F9553257_zpsjaaugw4y.jpg

http://i1005.Rule #2/albums/af175/mfdrookie516/32EB8E29-D467-4049-8F62-535239C4428C_zpsac5zkuqe.jpg

http://i1005.Rule #2/albums/af175/mfdrookie516/B38E0BFA-54BE-4FEC-AB51-F69B2D985D08_zpswgcqlgbf.jpg

Because of all the rain we got yesterday, it's currently standing in about 10' of water... but once it dries up a bit, I'm going to cut the remainder down and get it to the mill. I've got a gallon of anchorseal, but I think I'm going to need a bit more.

I also had a guy tell me he has 30+ box elders lining the river on his farm that I am welcome to cut down. I plan on taking a drill and hopefully finding some flame to bring back with me. We'll see how well the old 80 horse tractor can handle these logs.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Tclem

Hey bud don't forget me with that Osage. 
Tony


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I'm going to have it kiln dried if the mill is confident that they can do it without it cracking real bad. This is a pretty big tree, I'm 6'4" and My wife and I couldn't touch hands 'hugging' it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem

Big tree lots of wood lots of calls

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

It was a fast grower must be out in the open or edge of a timberline. Nice haul - never seen a Bois' d Arc I didn't like. Except when I'm logging them haha.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Yeah, I have no way to know how old it is, but it's been there since my grandfather bought the farm back in the 50's (of course, that doesn't mean much). It's right on the edge of the field, with the river running right behind it and cane about 10' in front of it. 

http://i1005.Rule #2/albums/af175/mfdrookie516/6E47F291-512E-4F26-8891-C1866956AF15_zpsoiqfqe2p.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## DKMD

Cool find! That cut branch has got about 25 rings on it, and the trunk dwarfs that branch. Looks like a workout!


----------



## ironman123

Them is only supposed to grow that big in Texas. The wind musta blowed that seed all the way to Ky.
Hope the land dries up pretty quick so you can get some wood.

Ray


----------



## Tclem

ironman123 said:


> Them is only supposed to grow that big in Texas. The wind musta blowed that seed all the way to Ky.
> Hope the land dries up pretty quick so you can get some wood.
> 
> Ray


 So "WE" can get some wood

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson

That's a monster! That's a long straight trunk for a hedge, looks like you will get some nice planks out of it


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I have to go find someone with a bigger saw, or rent one I guess. My poor Stihl with a 16" bar just isn't going to be big enough. Not even sure how big of a saw I'm going to need.... I may have to go back and measure it to see exactly what I'm working with.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ghost1066

Look at all that river cane. Lots of calls there too.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Calls out of cane? I could literally start cutting cane right now, and wouldn't be done by Christmas. Never heard of a call made out of cane.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Cut the smallest of the 3 that I had cleared out a place to cut down. The trunk is somewhere around 14" diameter. This is from a smaller branch that forked off about 15' up. Just wanted to see what it would look like. Redneck milled it with a chainsaw while my father (along with my 4 year old son) helped make sure I was cutting straight. Planed it down to 1" thick. Turned a striker top and have it baking in the oven just to see if a ~5/8" thick piece will split on me (really, I was just too impatient and excited to see how it would look). 







http://i1005.Rule #2/albums/af175/mfdrookie516/91E3AA7B-B03D-4BCA-BB1F-978CFF65AD19_zpsux6jpdb2.jpg


Also, on an unrelated note, I planed down some walnut that I'd had sitting out in the barn for about a year.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Here are some pics from today. We went down to cut some more and found a biggish (30ish diameter) tree that had fallen quite a while ago. Ended up losing a bar and chain to it, but I think it was worth it in the end. Has a TON of this red/purple coloring in it. I cut a little, but this stuff is dry, like 6% mc, so I"m pretty sure I'll go through a few blades cutting this up.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

And here's what I ended up with. Some 2x2 blanks.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## dbroswoods

Nice find very interesting end grain!!!

Mark


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Thanks man. It's crazy looking grain, and it seems to only get crazier the further down the tree I go. 

This reddish/purple coloring has me though. I've not been able to find much information about it online to come to a conclusion as to whether it's a good thing or bad thing. But it's definitely something I was happy to find.


----------



## HomeBody

If hedge grows on high ground in the wind (I live on the prairie) the grain in the trunk will be spiraled. It's easy to see the twist in the bark. Your tree has straight grain so it grew in the bottoms out of the wind and will have much better (straighter) grain to work with. If you want heavy and dense, that's the stuff to go with. Gary

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Yep, this came from a river bottom. Grew right on the bank of the river... in fact, this one had blown over (assumingly?) some time ago and was hanging out over the river. 

Interesting that the wind causes the grain to spiral. Never would have thought that would happen.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I couldn't resist... found a piece that was 12% MC and tried turning. Not sure if it was cracked before I started and I just missed it, or what... but it ended up with a crack halfway down the bottom. Oh well, a little super glue and it'll be in my vest.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Cut some of one of the limbs today. Got a buddy coming over next weekend to cut three of the biggest trees down. Got another friend who's going to mill these for me after turkey season. These pieces have some bad spots in them, but still lots of usable wood. 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/Misc/8C71C57B-999F-4BF6-BDF3-0FF27040AF60_zpszswujrpv.jpg


http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/Misc/B4DF782B-2A42-44B6-86F5-BC870E371FE3_zps3erlqcwm.jpg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brown down

that crotch section should yield some seriously nice timber! awesome find!


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Hopefully it won't crack out on me. I ordered some more anchor seal (it's a lot cheaper from the manufacturer)... But there should be some nice stuff in there if it's not cracked real bad on in there.


----------



## brown down

I order anchor seal in 55 gallon drums. never have too much of that stuff!

you get it waxed when you start cutting it up it should be fine! you said you getting this stuff kiln dried tho right?


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Maybe. I haven't found a kiln that'll do it yet.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Well... I got one knocked down. Got three 12' logs. Tahoe wouldn't pull the bottom log, so had to enlist the help of the ole Kubota.

I was hoping they'd be solid, but still got lots of calls in there. For reference, my son is 42" tall.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## David Seaba

I see some awesome natural edge bowls.
David

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I don't think it would be worthwhile to have this milled because of the odd shape. I will likely get a lot more by cutting chunks and sawing it up on my bandsaw. This tree was dead, so the wood is mostly dry, but I'm still going to deal the ends just in case.


----------



## Blueglass

I really loved working with the Hedge on the drum I have in progress. Machines great and I love the smell.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Yes! I love that I can hit it with some 400 grit after turning and it's ready for a finish. And the smell... I LOVE the smell.


----------



## Blueglass

Being the grain is kinda similar to Black Locust, I somehow thought it would work similar. Black Locust was a challenge with tear out and splintering at the ends. I was prepared for the challenge and pleasantly surprised when it worked so beautifully.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Interesting. I've not turned black locust, but I've heard it's almost as hard. I would have thought it would be very similar, since the grain and color are quite similar?

I had a family friend come over and cut this one down for me. I've not felled many trees, and none this big. After cutting a few smaller ones down, and seeing how bad they splintered, I wasn't comfortable attempting it myself... not to mention the only saw I have at the moment is that little MS180 with a 16" bar that's pictured somewhere in this thread. I made him a turkey call, but after the trouble we had today, I'm going to make him a whole set of burnt hedge calls for his time and trouble. He had the tree down within 15 minutes of getting up there, but we had a tough time getting it dragged out. At one point, we had my 80hp tractor hooked to the log with his dodge ram diesel hooked to the tractor and couldn't get it pulled out. Had to cut the log in half and the tractor still struggled to pull it all the way back up to the barn. My tahoe, which doesn't have a 4 low (ugh), had a dandy time pulling the smallest of the 3 logs, but we managed. Took about 3 and a half hours to get it felled, bucked, and dragged 3/4 mile through the field to the barn. Definitely some heavy stuff.


----------



## dbroswoods

Blueglass said:


> Being the grain is kinda similar to Black Locust, I somehow thought it would work similar. Black Locust was a challenge with tear out and splintering at the ends. I was prepared for the challenge and pleasantly surprised when it worked so beautifully.


 
Try some Xcut black locust and you will really think challenging it really has to be turned slowly.

Mark


----------



## HomeBody

I've got an osage log in my sights. They cleared some trees across the road in their nasty, osage and honey locust thorn forest with a D8 cat and a Link Belt track hoe. Cat vs. one of the toughest trees in my area. Not a massacre at all, but a good battle. 






My baby. This one still has the stump on it. Might be interesting wood in the stump. I've never cut into one. Put my gloves up there for size reference. Gary





That D8 tangled with this big osage but it wasn't budging. This one is 25"-30" and probably none too worse for the wear. I doubt the damage will kill it. Gary


----------



## JR Custom Calls

That first one looks like it would be fairly easy to mill, assuming its not rotted out in the middle. I wish I had a dozer. I'm hoping I can borrow one again this winter so I can get the other big tree... it's leaning out over the river, and there's no way I could ever get it without a dozer and big winch once I cut it. 

I think I've got enough to hold me over for a while. I'm still thoroughly disappointed that it's rotted out so bad in the middle, but there's still a lot of good wood in it.


----------



## barry richardson

That stump part of the log looks very promising, bet there is some wild figure there


----------



## gvwp

Large Osage is usually hollow or so full of cracks its not worth messing with. I have found the best wood in logs 12-15".

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I've been cutting on one of the 3 logs we brought back up to the barn since I cut it down. Got another ~36" tree about 50' tall to cut once I can get the dozer down in the field. It leans over the river, so it'll have to be pulled back up in to the field once it's in the river, and I know the ole Kubota won't do it. May even have to get the 8 wheel drive 375hp NH while he's got it up there. 

I got frustrated trying to cut some off while I was up yesterday, so I said the heck with it and brought back the remainder of the log I've been cutting on. Cutting in to it this morning, I encountered some crazy looking bugs under the bark, along with a baby mole or mouse? Gotta love surprises.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123

Bottom picture looks like "sow bugs" we call them. They roll into a ball. Played with them when I was a kiddo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

We call those 'rolly polies' or some spelling of that... It wasn't those that surprised me, as those are under just about anything you lift up around here. There were these red bugs, no idea what they were and had never seen them that I can remember. Just under that white thing beside the rolly polies you can see one looking at the camera. That was just about 30 seconds before I hit them with some raid. 

And, for the record, I didn't kill the mouse/mole.. it was already dead. Probably smooshed it when I lifted the log up with the boom pole. Someone on facebook messaged me and told me I shouldn't have killed it... that's not to say I wouldn't have, but I didn't. :)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

